# Pink ebony?



## apicius9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anybody ever handled or worked with that? I bought a few pieces from an ebay seller I have had good experiences with and generally trust, but I was surprised that this was much lighter compared to other ebonies I have handled. Almost like a redwood. I had it sitting for a year and now got back a few pieces from K&G, looking forward to seeing what they will be like. Just don't want to claim it is something when it is not. The pieces actually were lightly spalted, and they look very nice. Will try to take a pic in the next days.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 10, 2013)

O.K. I do feel a bit stupid. For as long as I remember, I have mixed up ebony and ivory (I blame Michael Jackson and Paul MaCartney). The stuff is obviously called pink ivory and maybe that's why it isn't as heavy as ebony :slaphead:

Stefan


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2013)

Is it Pyinma?


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 10, 2013)

Pat Ankrom occasionally sells it. I have never tried it, but always thought it looked interesting. In his descriptions he says it does not need to be stabilized because it is naturally dense and oily.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 10, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> .... does not need to be stabilized because it is naturally dense and oily.



No, I think piynma is Asian satinwood, I have a bunch of that stuff also, and it is not pink. But what I have did not appear to be that dense and oily, although the color seems right. Maybe there is some variation, just like you get redwood all over the place in density? I'll clean a piece up and see what it looks like. They just got in today, and I was wondering because even after stabilizing it is not as heavy as I expected. Got some nice other goodies as well 

Stefan


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm curious if it will oxidize after being stabilized. Left alone or finished with a non-UV blocking agent it will turn brown.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 17, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> No, I think piynma is Asian satinwood
> 
> Stefan



It is Asian satinwood. Here's a picture.
http://www.wood-database.com/wp-content/uploads/pyinma-sealed.jpg


----------

